# Can't connect to eduroam after kernel update.

## Muzer

Hi,

I updated my kernel to 3.8.13 from 3.7.10-r1. Now, whenever I try to connect to eduroam (an 802.11x WPA Enterprise university wireless network using TTLS and MSCHAPv2), NetworkManager times out on "configuring interface" and asks for a password. Booting the old kernel causes it to work absolutely fine, and I can connect to WPA personal networks at least on the new kernel (I haven't tried other WPA Enterprise networks because I don't know of any).

Anyone got any suggestions, or need any more information?

The diffs between the two .config files can be found here:

http://pastebin.com/55x7KfLf

The dmesg log with iwlwifi debugging enabled can be found here:

http://pastebin.com/PewtugmS

lspci -k:

http://pastebin.com/DTuXGMwG

----------

## Hu

Does it work in v3.10?  Does it fail in v3.8?

----------

## Muzer

I put up with it (either connecting to other networks or running the old kernel) until the latest Gentoo kernel (3.10.7) was unmasked, and now it works fine - so I'm pretty sure it was just a kernel bug in 3.8. Sorry I didn't do any more debugging at the time, but I really didn't have a good opportunity to sit down and do a proper test - I've been pretty busy recently.

----------

